# Winter Camping Advice in a Panel Van Conversion



## 116096 (Aug 28, 2008)

Hello All 

We need your Advice as we are new to camping in campervans. 

Just sold up our cars and most of our belongings on ebay and managed to get ourselves a nice Renault traffic 2005 panel van with very low mileage ready for our trips. 

We have had it professionally insulated and carpeted, had professional side windscreens put in and have had the correct electrics done for a second battery with an power inverter etc ! 

Also I have brought the thermal silver interior windscreens, some warm sleeping bags and a blow up bed! 

Our first trip is to the Alps for new year snowboarding we have booked into a camp site (Camping Le Versoyen Route des Arcs - 73700 Bourg St Maurice – France) with the main facilities and shops at our doorstep and the mountains Right there all we are looking to do is sleep in the Van really so my questions are 

1)	What can I do for safe cheap heating in a small campervan as I cant afford the hot water tanks or Propex . 
2)	Has anyone stayed at the campsite Bourg St Maurice France in the winter ?
3)	Any vital advice for camping in the van over the new year? 



Many thanks 

Jay & Mel


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

looks like a nice site see here
go for the 10 amp ehu and take a fan heater also propane gas 
chapter


----------



## 04HBG (Dec 9, 2007)

We always found a small 500 watt oil filled radiator very handy in winter for cold nights much quieter than a fan heater and always felt safe leaving it on all night but you will need a good fan or halogen heater during the evenings.


----------



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

04HBG said:


> We always found a small 500 watt oil filled radiator very handy in winter for cold nights much quieter than a fan heater and always felt safe leaving it on all night but you will need a good fan or halogen heater during the evenings.


I would agree, running a thermostatically oil filled radiator, will certain keep the winter chill out of the van during night There is nothin worse than waking up during night because your feet or back has been uncovered and is painfully cold.


----------



## ActiveCampers (Jun 17, 2005)

Blinkin' eck!
Flogged everything on ebay for this!!! WOW! Well done - 10/10 for effort! We're lucky we're just doing it without ebay in a 4.8m panel van.
We have gas heating, refillablel LPG, and electric heating.

Normally in panel vans, the cab area is the coldest. So not knowing the layout, maybe thick single/double curtains cutting the cab off. THis will keep the habitation area warm.

Very jealous of you going to snowboard - we'd love to do this but don't reckon our van is up to it. Not sure it'd get up teh alps in teh slow (lack of front end grip on slippery stuff) - and also external fresh & waste water. These would probably freeze. Also no where to dry our kit (as frankley we'll be falling over a lot). Decided to keep out of the alps and maybe "work a season" instead which works out "free" for as long as you want 

Other advice - in a small van, glass or two of wine and lots of nookie will keep it warm 

Thick "slipper socks" essential

We're absolutely gadetted out - but no inverter. No need as everything we have has a 12v adapter. You can't run heaters/kettles on inverters (deadly inefficinet). You really need hook up.

Good luck! Lucky you! 

Ryan and Mel

www doyourdream co uk


----------



## ActiveCampers (Jun 17, 2005)

PS: You don't mention in you have 240v electrics installed? If not - you really may want to consider this. It won't be expensive - but means you can boil kettle, have lights and heating and charge battery etc. This should be considered essential.


----------



## snuff (Sep 21, 2008)

*Thanks*

Thanks everone for replyin ! what about diesel heaters are they any good ?

cheers

jay


----------



## Cordyline (Dec 21, 2007)

1)	What can I do for safe cheap heating in a small campervan as I cant afford the hot water tanks or Propex . 
2)	Has anyone stayed at the campsite Bourg St Maurice France in the winter ?
3)	Any vital advice for camping in the van over the new year? 


Hi Jay and Mel

You'll have a great time. We did it last year in a racehome-converted Sprinter, mostly wild-camping, for the snowboarding season.

The site at Bourg looked good - reasonably priced and good facilities, right over the road from the SuperU supermarket complete with a restaurant with wifi - the only reason we didn't stop there was because of the added cost of the funicular railway each day to get you to the slopes. We ended up staying on the aire in La Rosiere above Bourg for about a week, but you'd need a few more facilities to go a bit wild!

For heating I'd second the suggestion of 500w oil-filled radiator, assuming you've got a 240v circuit. When we were on campsites this was great to leave on all night to wake up and be able to put a hand outside the bed. If you're spending time in the van though you'll need something else to really keep you warm - fan heater or halogen I suppose. As far as I know diesel heating systems are expensive and complicated if something goes wrong.

We learned so much during our first month that we were exhausted most of the time. Key advice would be... consider external screens - it's a matter of greatly differing opinion and yes, they get wet, but we had very little problem with condensation using them every night in some extreme conditions. And if you haven't already get some silver insulation to cover the side windows too.

You say you're only planning on using the van to sleep in - if you're only stopping for a week's holiday that's fine, but if you want to do it for longer you'll spend a fortune eating out and entertaining yourselves every night while also paying for the campsite! If you want to make your money go further invest in a stove at least - it's €4 or more for a glass of mulled wine in a bar but the same for a litre bottle if you can heat it in the van! 

As you're on a campsite you'll be glad of their ski-room (I'm pretty sure they've got one there). Nothing worse than cold, wet snowboarding boots to put on in the morning - we had to invent a boot-warmer that ran off the heater vents in the cab!

Have a great time - you'll never want to leave!

Lucy


----------



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

*Re: Thanks*



snuff said:


> Thanks everone for replyin ! what about diesel heaters are they any good ?
> 
> cheers
> 
> jay


Hi jay they are more expensive than propex 8O 
EHU is a must with either (as alredy said )oil /fan heater or if like the wife both just in case :lol: 
terry


----------



## maggielou (Mar 25, 2008)

electric ceramic heater from Tesco £15. quieter than fan heater, and can be set for low during the night.

Would definately block off the cab area to conserve heat and possibly use internal and external screens.

Permanently fitting a calor gas camping stove to a shelf or worktop will cost next to nothing and give you the opportunity to heat and cook food/drinks. vet bedding on the floor will also increase your heating.

Enjoy.

PS ehu is a must


----------



## freestyla (May 28, 2008)

I would ditch the blow up bed in favour of something with more thermal properties, such as foam.

Spent some seriously COLD nights on an air bed in my panel vans with heating!


----------



## smick (Jun 1, 2005)

Agree with previous post - stuff the airbed, get a roll of Raskelf foam or something thicker if poss. Much warmer. Also take a duvet - you can use this underneath you to improve insulation, and sit with it wrapped round legs when it gets desperate.

We used to use a small 5 litre water container which we kept indoors - oudoor tanks freeze v. quickly and thaw v.slowly.

When you boil last kettle of the day, (to fill hot water bottle, fill up a Thermos. Then if you do wake up cold you can either have a hot drink or refill the hot water bottle!

I would try to blag a pair of external screens as well as internal ones - they're more efficient.

Last;y - if you weren't going to the Alps, I'd recommend a dog. They are really good for keeping your feet warm!

Smick


----------



## snuff (Sep 21, 2008)

Hi Thanks everyone for this sound advice! 

We are only booked up on the campsite for 5 nights so hopefully we will survive! lol

I have already brought some internal screens and will defo look out for some external screen also I am getting the van sorted with a 240v circuit Hook up. Mel is going to make some thick curtains that can cover the cab area and both side windows. And the oil heater will be brought! So many people on here recommend it! 

Thanks again and if anyone else has advice im lapping it all up 


Jay


----------



## ActiveCampers (Jun 17, 2005)

No more suggestions - but PLEASE do tell us how you get on!


----------



## snuff (Sep 21, 2008)

Just been looking at alternative beds to the blow up after reading our replies ! looked at the Raskelf foam in camping shops I understand what you mean but were really looking and wanting a seating area / bed ! 
Rock n roll beds are to much money and also have to be fixed to the van which i don't want as this is also my work / day to day van !

We came across this link on ebay its a 
STAIN & WATER RESISTANT TEFLON COATED POLYESTER double sofa bed well 118cm width bed ? what do you all think to it ?

the link is below

EBAY FOAM BED

many thanks

Oh also just purchased a halogen safety heater if it tilts it turns off also can have it on setting of 400 w or 800 w only £6.99 new from Instore

just need a oil rradiatornow

cheers 
jay & mel


----------

